# Suddenly becoming Aggressive



## Cajun (Jun 5, 2013)

My17 mth old GSD (Cajun) has suddenly become aggressive towards our older 13 yr old GSD. It has happened twice in as many days where she lashes out at her barking...She has been with the older dog since she was 8 weeks old. My first thoughts were "what has changed". I can honestly say we have not been doing anything differently.

The things that come to mind that might precipitate it are that the 13 yr old is getting older but still very active, Cajun has not had her spay as yet so perhaps hormones are playing a role, and/or she is getting jealous even though we treat both the same.

We have also noticed Cajun is pawing at her bed (as if nesting). She is eating well and her energy level is still high. She gets plenty of exercise and enjoys the company of other dogs even though her preference is to be with people. 

Anyone have any thoughts to share?


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

My first thought is wondering if there's any way she's pregnant?

Otherwise, from experience with my 17 month girl and from what I've read, they just go through butthole teenage stages. She's challenging the established order as she comes into sexual and physical maturity. Spaying may or may not fix it, but you need to keep out a close eye when they're together. Hopefully someone more qualified than myself can give more accurate and detailed help!

~*~*~*~
Furbabies:
Sofie Rose born 08/2012
Yann von Erzengel born 02/2006


----------



## Cajun (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for your thoughts. There is no way she is pregnant. I hear what you are saying about the teenage stages. She is always challenging us as leaders and never wins so maybe she is trying to establish where she fits. Just watching them it makes sense. We will help her with that.  We never leave them alone unless they are crated so no worries there. I am not sure spaying will fix that either - my preference is not to spay but we will see what she is like when she is all grown up !! Thank you again.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

She could be having a false pregnancy. My shih tzu went thru it once. We knew she couldnt be pregnant because shes not outside unattended. Or it could just be hormones. Theres a few threads here about having two female dogs. Hopefully someone more experienced will comment as ive never had two females living together.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

when you put a dog on its back and stand over top it, they will know (fixed or not).


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

harmony said:


> when you put a dog on its back and stand over top it, they will know (fixed or not).


They will know what?


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

David Winners said:


> They will know what?


 
I guess what you don't .


----------



## Cajun (Jun 5, 2013)

Cajun is well behaved overall and while she tolerates other people and dogs she does not usually give us too much grief though just like any kid will try and get away with whatever she can "every time". She has been submissive with the older dog and was a bit surprised she lashed out at her. However, taking everything into consideration, especially the fact that nothing has changed in her environment, I tend to agree with the combination of age, hormones and butthole teenage stage. Thanks all for your thoughts.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

David Winners said:


> They will know what?





harmony said:


> I guess what you don't .


I thought his question was serious, and I would like to know the answer as well.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it was a joke. there is no anwer.



harmony said:


> when you put a dog on its back and stand over top it, they will know (fixed or not).





David Winners said:


> They will know what?





harmony said:


> I guess what you don't .





OriginalWacky said:


> I thought his question was serious, and I would like to know the answer as well.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

harmony said:


> when you put a dog on its back and stand over top it, they will know (fixed or not).


Please do NOT dominance role your 17 month old gsd!!!! What the heck???!? 

Any way- she is defiantly trying to reassert herself, any time you have more then one dog in a house these things will occasionally happen. One of your dogs is dominant over the other (with out seeing them or knowing them personally it's hard to say which one that is) but she is maturing emotionally and physically, I'd say its totally normal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Leerburg no longer advocates Alfa Rolling dogs! That's good enough for me! What your seeing is the "change in behaviour" that my GSD went through! Only Breed I have ever experienced that with!

My experience says, that if you don't get this under control you are going to have serious issues!

GSD's have high rank drive if you don't know what that means...then you need to find a qualified and certified trainer! Don't leave the 13 year old around this dog without a muzzle! 

Sorry my guy growled at the first guest that came into my house when I got him! That was enough for me, I muzzled his butt around people till I got it under control and I did with a lot of work!

Now you have a problem don't let it become an issue, he's told there is a problem here...he's not gonna write a note!


----------

